# what sounds better vr6 vs 2.5t( audi ttrs)



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think the 5 cylinder sounds better than the vr6 in this case. 
But i think the vr6 needed a better exhaust.

what do you guys think?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

the tt rs sounds badass. I'm hoping once I throw the 3" C2 turbo back on my car it will sound that good too:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The vr6 is a hard to beat with a proper exhaust but the rs sounds pretty good. Both cars would sounds better if they where under load and not just being reved up. My 2cents


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> the tt rs sounds badass. I'm hoping once I throw the 3" C2 turbo back on my car it will sound that good too:thumbup:


 :beer: post a video of the beast when you finish.



vwluger22 said:


> The vr6 is a hard to beat with a proper exhaust but the rs sounds pretty good. Both cars would sounds better if they where under load and not just being reved up. My 2cents


true, the car sounds completely different when actually moving.
im not bashing on the vr6.
but i :heart: the way a boosted 2.5 sounds.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

these are the only vids I have so far doing drive by's with my car. This is with the AWE exhaust


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

jimmy, what kind of exhaust you have on?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> jimmy, what kind of exhaust you have on?


AWE


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

@ pennysdubbin

lol at that night video where the passenger is like WHOA 

sounded like he got whiplash :laugh:

i also think thats the first time ive seen your car. very nice. just need some wheels


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> @ pennysdubbin
> 
> lol at that night video where the passenger is like WHOA
> 
> ...


lol. I actually have 2 sets of rims for my car. My main set needs new tires and i spent all of my car fund money on purchasing the new engine and turbo kit. Ended up selling my secondary set to my cousin the week before I started doing all of the work to my car. The main reason why i never had rims on this summer was because my car was down for most of the time anyway. By time my car was drivable again it was time to go back to school. I plan on getting a nice new set for next season


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I will forever enjoy the tone of a 5 cylinder! I love the warble it gets once it gets going! Vr6 sounds ok, but I really think its mainly due to people having exhaust. When it comes to noticeable, different and clean sounding I think the 5 takes the cake!

I mean open it up and its nearly lambo territory lol


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

this is where my imagination is at










+










but that wouldnt be necessary... that intake manifold doesnt look like turd when compared to ours.
maybe it would be cool to get a an audi manifold to bolt up to our 2.5.
although the fuel injection is different i believe. 




TylerO28 said:


> I will forever enjoy the tone of a 5 cylinder! I love the warble it gets once it gets going! Vr6 sounds ok, but I really think its mainly due to people having exhaust. When it comes to noticeable, different and clean sounding I think the 5 takes the cake!
> 
> I mean open it up and its nearly lambo territory lol


maybe half a lambo lol


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Man its crazy how much of the 2.5s lambo herritage comes out the tailpipe at WOT.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> Man its crazy how much of the 2.5s lambo herritage comes out the tailpipe at WOT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


truth. i'm glad the TT RS is coming here, i'll be snatching mine up years down the road haha. i almost wish they would give us the dual clutch, if only for those sub 4 second 0-60 runs, but i'd rather row my own.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree with others that WOT is the only way to hear the difference. My R32 has a 4" exhaust from turbo/downpipe to tips (with no cats or muffler). It sounds crazy at WOT. I'd put it up against a TTRS with aftermarket exhaust any day. But I do love the 2.5.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is a ridiculous video. WOT. epic. flames. opcorn:

skip to 1:20


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

^^^^holly sh*t!! what a monster !!


----------

